# Herfabomber's and The Brain's Troop Ralley Lockbox Opening



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Got a special delivery today. Armed guards delivered a package containing the lock box from the infamous Herfabomber and The Brain battle.
If you hadn't read you can catch up here Click Me!

Arrival of the package









Shortly after the lock box was delivered, a black suburban showed up in front of my house. 
It had blacked out windows and no license plates. Two guys in suits and tinted glasses jumped out and frisked me. 
I could see bulges from their machine guns under their jackets. 
Upon verifying that I was their target they thrust a package in my hand and ran.

Passing of the key (with bodyguards)









When my heart stopped racing and my neighbors finally stopped staring, I went in to open my new treasure. 
I didn't know what to expect. Visions of Pulp Fiction flashed. 
As I put the key into the lock all of the clocks in my house stopped.










I took an anxious breath then dared to open the box.









Angels sang as I viewed the contents

















Now that I have finished the debriefing and been allowed to return to a normal life.
All I can say is WOW! Give it up for these two crazy Puffers!

The Troops are the real winners but dam I feel special today :whoo:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice looking bomb!!

Bet your kickin yourself for not surrendering now arent ya Pete? Haha.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

DAAAMN VERY NICE!

you guys are awesome.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Very well deserved tho brother!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a quick guide on the proper way to smoke that Culebra:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

HOLY CRAPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

Thanks for your awesome donation to the Troop Rally,Dave.....and I hope you enjoy those awesome cuban beauties.

now,if you'll excuse me..I have a certain little freakin' mouse to destroy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Very nice looking bomb!!
> 
> Bet your kickin yourself for not surrendering now arent ya Pete? Haha.


not at all,Connor.....if I had to do it all over again,I'd do exactly the same way.

mind you..if that little freakin' mouse ever pulls that locked box crap on me again,I'll blast him into so many Yesterdays he'll be an eyewitness to the Big Bang.

well..at least now I can end my contest.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats what a great surprise but man I want the truck


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Born on dates FYI...

Partagas culebra 03/08

Partagas Lusitania 11/09

Bolivar Royal Corona 09/09

Cohiba Behike 52 unknown I got it in Feb/11

Montecristo #2 06/08

Montecristo Edmundo 02/09

Romeo Y Julieta short churchill 02/11


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Born on dates FYI...
> 
> Partagas culebra 03/08 Good to go now!!
> 
> ...


Some damn fine smokes in there!!

<<< Truly envious!!!

Congrats n3uka!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Two off the charts, fantastic BOTL's in Pete and Ian and one very, very lucky beneficiary in n3uka!! 

A big Jim Harbaugh handshake and pat on the back for all (minus the little verbal exchange after - LOL!)

Seriously - congrats to all 3 guys!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Cohiba Behike 52 unknown I got it in Feb/11 Let Her Rest!!


I have had 3 of her sisters, and it should be good to go. (travel recovery rest still needed). I got them as singles and just don't know the born on date.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! Simply amazing. Unbelievable sticks.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

That looks like an incredible lineup.

Herf, Brain & n3uka - job well done!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Those are incredible sticks Ian, major props for that. Just out of curiousity, are you supposed to smoke all 3 sticks on that culebra at once, or smoke them 1 at a time? Smoking a cigar that oddly shaped would be strange.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Those are incredible sticks Ian, major props for that. Just out of curiousity, are you supposed to smoke all 3 sticks on that culebra at once, or smoke them 1 at a time? Smoking a cigar that oddly shaped would be strange.


You can do either. I've tried both ways and both are good. The flavor is the same, but MUCH more powerful with all 3 at once..


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Those are incredible sticks Ian, major props for that. Just out of curiousity, are you supposed to smoke all 3 sticks on that culebra at once, or smoke them 1 at a time? Smoking a cigar that oddly shaped would be strange.


Well.....if I understand the history of the culebra-style cigar correctly, cuban torcedors were allowed to smoke one free cigar while they were rolling at the factory they were working at,so some clever torcedor rolled 3 thin cigars and twisted them into one,making it one cigar....so,I'm assuming that it can either be smoked as one cigar or as three....you saw Ray smoking a culebra as a single cigar in an earlier post,but he's always been a few fries short of a Happy Meal anyway..I would personally smoke it as a single just for the experience,but I suppose you could smoke them as 3 single cigars,as well..which is probably what the creator of the culebra had intended anyway.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Danfish98 said:


> Just out of curiousity, are you supposed to smoke all 3 sticks on that culebra at once, or smoke them 1 at a time? Smoking a cigar that oddly shaped would be strange.


I had the pleasure of having a couple in the past. To me was much more enjoyable when separated and smoked with 2 friends. 
Great cigars so anyway you decide you can't go wrong.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

whoaaa....great bomb there Ian....and was certainly well earned with that Donation!!!!!


oh and Ian, if we've learned anything about Pete, he is going to retaliate like he got the cigars, you know, cuz its the thought that counts!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Share the culebra with 2 good friends


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

smelvis said:


> man I want the truck


Not the most practical vehicle but definitely fun to have.
Hard to call out on a snow day.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> oh and Ian, if we've learned anything about Pete, he is going to retaliate like he got the cigars, you know, cuz its the thought that counts!


I know, that's why I bombed him again.......


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I know, that's why I bombed him again.......


This is not surprising....lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> whoaaa....great bomb there Ian....and was certainly well earned with that Donation!!!!!
> 
> oh and Ian, if we've learned anything about Pete, he is going to retaliate like he got the cigars, you know, cuz its the thought that counts!


yeah..and my first thought will be "after I'm done blasting the little freakin' locked-box-no-key-sendin' freakin' little freakin' mouse into a parallel universe,I'm gonna put his barely-survived mouse butt into a locked box and send it to the nearest starving cat shelter I can find...with the key included.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Wow, nice payload in that box. I'm guessing no one counted a culebras as 3 cigars for the "guess what's in the box" contest.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

amazing hit! they all look like great smokes. that truck is bad a$$! enjoy the spoils


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Wow, nice payload in that box. I'm guessing no one counted a culebras as 3 cigars for the "guess what's in the box" contest.


if it had been a close call among guesses,I probably would've counted the culebra as 3 Partagas..but it wasn't,so I deem it necessary.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The troops got hurt; N3uka got hurt; I'm about to get hurt..
Guess in a war between the Brain and the Herfabomber,
Puff can expect some collateral damage.

Wonder who will be next?
:behindsofa:


----------

